# pantalón vaquero



## krolaina

Hola:

Quería saber cómo llamáis a este tipo de pantalones.

He notado que en Cataluña, por ejemplo, les dicen "tejanos". Por aquí los llamamos "vaqueros".

¿Alguna otra forma de llamarlos?


----------



## carzante

Por aquí (Galicia) también "vaqueros". De hecho, hace años me llamó la atención que una profesora mía los llamase "tejanos", me pareció más formal o, más bien, que se refería a los vaqueros que se usaban en Texas ...
Pero nada de eso: es sólo costumbre.


----------



## krolaina

carzante said:


> Por aquí (Galicia) también "vaqueros". De hecho, hace años me llamó la atención que una profesora mía los llamase "tejanos", me pareció más formal o, más bien, que se refería a los vaqueros que se usaban en Texas ...
> Pero nada de eso: es sólo costumbre.



A mí también me pareció muy formal. Bueno, la verdad es que se crearon como ropa de trabajo usada por los ganaderos y gente que trabajaba en el campo. Y en Texas será por vacas!


----------



## Rayines

Jeans (no fue exactamente influencia española ). Al principio eran blue-jeans, y luego quedó sólo jeans. También vaqueros pero en segundo lugar (si es que te refieres a esos).


----------



## mirx

Rayines said:


> Jeans (no fue exactamente influencia española ). Al principio eran blue-jeans, y luego quedó sólo jeans. También vaqueros pero en segundo lugar (si es que te refieres a esos).


 
En México son "pantalones de mezclilla", la otra opción es "_jeans_". Vaqueros y tejanos dan  risa (En México claro).


----------



## krolaina

Rayines said:


> Jeans (no fue exactamente influencia española ). Al principio eran blue-jeans, y luego quedó sólo jeans. También vaqueros pero en segundo lugar (si es que te refieres a esos).


 
Hola Inesita, sí, me refiero a esos pantalones (he intentado poner un adjunto pero no me dejan...snif).

Qué vagos somos, siempre andamos quitando palabras. Fíjate, a veces ya hasta decimos "me he comprado unos levis", usando la marca comercial. ¿También en Argentina?.

¿De mezclilla, Mirx? Qué gracia. ¿Y éso?


----------



## mirx

krolaina said:


> Hola Inesita, sí, me refiero a esos pantalones (he intentado poner un adjunto pero no me dejan...snif).
> 
> Qué vagos somos, siempre andamos quitando palabras. Fíjate, a veces ya hasta decimos "me he comprado unos levis", usando la marca comercial. ¿También en Argentina?.
> 
> ¿De mezclilla, Mirx? Qué gracia. ¿Y éso?


 
*



MEZCLILLA
amer. Tela fuerte de algodón que se usaba en la confección de vaqueros:
		
Click to expand...

 
Quizá esto te sirva.

Y bueno respecto a Levis hace mucho que no oigo a alguien decirles así. Lo oí alguna vez en mi pueblo y cómo te digo, ya hace años. Supongo que cuando la marca era muy famosa.*


----------



## krolaina

Gracias Mirx.


----------



## faranji

No sé en qué país americano (¿Honduras?) los llaman _rucos_ o _pantalón caballo_. 

Y en Cuba también tienen un nombre muy curioso que olvidé. A ver si llegan los nativos y nos ilustran.


----------



## Dudu678

Lo de _jeans_, o mejor dicho, _yins_ (por escribirlo de alguna forma) tristemente también llega aquí. Hay también quien dice unos _levis_. No hace falta explicar el motivo...


----------



## JABON

Tengo entendido que la RAE ya autorizó la forma castellanizada del nombre de esta prenda. aquí en El Salvador decimos *bluyín* o *bluyines*, a veces no importa tanto que no sea de color azul.
Caballo como sinónimo de pantalón sólo lo ocupan los pandilleros o en el mundillo ladronil.
Saludos

Como corolario del post anterior, aunque se pronuncie bluyín se sigue escribiendo BLUE JEAN
Saludos


----------



## Dudu678

¿Seguro? No sé.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú lo más común también es *jean*/*jeans*.

Saludos,


----------



## lamartus

faranji said:


> Y en Cuba también tienen un nombre muy curioso que olvidé. A ver si llegan los nativos y nos ilustran.



Pitusa, los llaman pitusa .


----------



## krolaina

Dudu678 said:


> Lo de _jeans_, o mejor dicho, _yins_ (por escribirlo de alguna forma) tristemente también llega aquí. Hay también quien dice unos _levis_. No hace falta explicar el motivo...


 
¿Aquí? Queda un poco...¿pijo? Aquí, digo.


----------



## Dudu678

krolaina said:


> ¿Aquí? Queda un poco...¿pijo? Aquí, digo.


Terriblemente.


----------



## chics

Buf! _Jeans_ o _yins_ más que pijo, que también, lo que queda es cursi a matar, si se dice por aquí. Nosotros entendemos bien los vaqueros pero es verdad que decimos tejanos ¡a nosotros son los vaqueros los que nos recuerdan a las granjas norteamericanas! 
En cambio "tejano" se refiere a todo lo que esté hecho de _denim _o de ese color o apariencia. Un gorro tejano seguramente será para la playa, pero vaquero... ¡es lo que llevaba JR de Dallas! Y "tejanos" asi, en masculino plural, son los pantalones tejanos.


----------



## xeneize

A mí el contrario...me suena rarísimo _tejanos_, no lo oí nunca pero sabía que se dice en Catalunya, y _vaquero_ seguro me suena mucho más cheto (pijo) que _jeans_, que es el nombre común en la Argentina.
También lo hay en singular: _un jean_.
Y también tenemos el negocio: _una jeanería_.
Saludos


----------



## the boss

Pues en México se sigue usando pantalón de mezclilla


----------



## Marcelot

xeneize: Respecto al uso en la Argentina, creo que es fundamental la edad de la persona.
A mí me parece que "antes" la palabra más usada era "vaquero" (es lo que decía mi madre) y poco a poco fue extendiéndose el uso de la palabra "jean" (que evidentemente yo no utilizo ).

Me interesaría que los otros latinoamericanos nos dijeran si el término "vaquero" se utiliza en algún país, yo sólo se lo he oído a argentinos...


----------



## the boss

A veces. En México, las personas adultas te dicen: ponte un pantalón vaquero


----------



## mirk

Efectivamente, como ya lo ha mencionado mi casi-tocayo y paisano mirx , en México son "pantalones de mezclilla"... jeans, si quieres oirte muy "gringo".  Sin embargo, si alguien te pregunta: "¿cómo vas vestido (a)?" la respuesta casi general es "voy de mezclilla".


Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Como muy bien apunta Chics, en el castellano de Cataluña siempre son *tejanos*. El otro día precisamente escuché a una señora que pronunciaba la palabra *vaqueros* e inmediatamente supe que no era de aquí. Eso sí, y supongo que Chics estará de acuerdo, si tengo que traducir la palabra al castellano para un texto que se va a publicar en toda España, sin lugar a dudas opto por *vaqueros*.


----------



## bb008

Hola:

En Venezuela por lo general le llamamos "Blue Jeans", nunca o casi nunca a nadie le he escuchado decir pantalones de mezclilla aunque conozco la palabra, y una que otra vez los vaqueros, pero eso es muy raro. Siempre hemos dicho Blue Jeans.


----------



## carzante

bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> En Venezuela por lo general le llamamos "Blue Jeans", nunca o casi nunca a nadie le he escuchado decir pantalones de mezclilla aunque conozco la palabra, y una que otra vez los vaqueros, pero eso es muy raro. Siempre hemos dicho Blue Jeans.



Es que hay vaqueros que NO son de mezclilla. Se le llama mezclilla a la tela que hace fibras oblicuas, resultado de mezcla de material blanco con material azul oscuro. El resultado es una prenda azul más clara. Así es la inmensa mayoría de los vaqueros.

Pero hay vaqueros (antes más que ahora) que sólo tienen algodón azul teñido, y son lisos. Esos no se deben llamar mezclilla.

Saludos


----------



## Samurai Guarani

En Paraguay lo llamamos "vaquero" al igual que en España, aunque la gente mayor lo sigue llamando "pantalón vaquero" y en los últimos años ha entrado la moda de llamarlos "jeans" o yeans por la influencia norteamericana.

Salduos


----------



## Violeta.74

Hola!

Pues ahora si que en el norte de México o al menos en mi región, los conocemos por "Levi's" independientemente de la marca.


----------



## Fernando

¿levis o liváis?


----------



## krolaina

Fernando said:


> ¿levis o liváis?


 
Liváis! ¿en serio Fernando?. Aquí Levis, tal cual. Claro que también compramos Lee (Lé)...


----------



## Jellby

krolaina said:


> Liváis! ¿en serio Fernando?. Aquí Levis, tal cual. Claro que también compramos Lee (Lé)...



También hay (o había) Lois, ¿no?


----------



## krolaina

Jellby said:


> También hay (o había) Lois, ¿no?


 
Y los Lloyd ( o lloyds) 

¿Diferenciáis, con algún nombre, entre el vaquero de verano y el de invierno?. Creo que aquí diríamos "de tela vaquera" para hacer referencia a la tela más finita, que no te da calor en verano.


----------



## mirx

Fernando said:


> ¿levis o liváis?


 
Liváis Fernando.

He insisto en que eso en México ya no se usa, más aún porque la misma palabra significa otra cosa.

Al menos que estés hablando de gente de más de 40 años que nunca se modernizó.

Y nosotros tenemos _wrangler_, también así les dicen a veces a los pantalones de mezclilla.


----------



## bartges90

hola..

en Catalunya, como bien han dicho, el término es tejanos [_texans_]

hasta la próxima


----------



## John Carter

krolaina said:


> Liváis! ¿en serio Fernando?. Aquí Levis, tal cual. Claro que también compramos Lee (Lé)...


 
Hola Krolaina:

Yo he oído llamarlos 501 sin el Levi's.
Claro que no es extensivo a todos los jeans. Solo a unos muy especiales.

ZJC


----------



## bartges90

Pero se en algunos sitios dirán Levis como término genérico, al igual que se le llama coca-cola a todo refresco de cola, almenos aquí en España.


----------



## Fernando

Mi pregunta venía porque parece ser que la pronunciación inglesa (desde luego, no la hebrea) es algo así como liváis, mientras que cuando lo oí aquí, tanto referido a la marca como al término genérico (menos frecuentemente) dicen (decimos) "levis". Es algo parecido a lo de naik/naiki (Nike).

Reitero que aquí en España la denominación más normal es "vaqueros" o "tejanos". En según qué grupos de edad, también "yins" o "blu-yins".


----------



## bb008

carzante said:


> Es que hay vaqueros que NO son de mezclilla. Se le llama mezclilla a la tela que hace fibras oblicuas, resultado de mezcla de material blanco con material azul oscuro. El resultado es una prenda azul más clara. Así es la inmensa mayoría de los vaqueros.
> 
> Pero hay vaqueros (antes más que ahora) que sólo tienen algodón azul teñido, y son lisos. Esos no se deben llamar mezclilla.
> 
> Saludos


 

Pero no lo llamamos mezclilla, sólo blue Jeans, a veces cuando vienen elásticos le llamamos pantalones strech..."voy a comprarme unos 
bluejeanes que sean strech", "hoy quiero comprarme un blue jean strech" cuando no son azules, son pantalones casuales, pero si son de tela azul de los llamados vaqueros decimos Blue Jeans. Incluso hay personas que dicen quiero un "Blue Jean marrón".


----------



## mirx

bb008 said:


> Pero no lo llamamos mezclilla, sólo blue Jeans, a veces cuando vienen elásticos le llamamos pantalones strech..."voy a comprarme unos
> bluejeanes que sean strech", "hoy quiero comprarme un blue jean strech" cuando no son azules, son pantalones casuales, pero si son de tela azul de los llamados vaqueros decimos Blue Jeans. Incluso hay personas que dicen quiero un "Blue Jean marrón".


 
¿Y dicen _blue jean_, así, en singular?

Me suena horrible, quizá porque me chocan las vendedoras de mercado que ofrecen "zapato café, pantalón de piel, y sombrero plumeado".

Y algo que acaba de decir Fernando que también es muy cierto de México, la gente joven y fresa los llama indudablemente "jeans". O sea que todo depende de la edad y del nivel social.

Y en cuanto a "vaqueros", en México tenemos muchos vaqueros reales (un servidor uno de ellos), así que resulta bastante cómico y confuso decir que te vas a poner unos vaqueros. Sin embargo, si puedes decir "voy a llevar unos pantalones vaqueros", que no tienen que ser de mezclilla, pues los hay de gabardina, de piel, de gamuza, etc.

Tejanos, tampoco funcionaría porque también hay gente de Texas por todos lados, sería algo incómodo decir que te apritean los tejanos, o que te sientan muy bien los tejanos.

Y aquí la pregunta, En México tanto los pantalones de los vaqueros como los que usan los cantantes (si se les puede llamar así) de reguetón y hip-hop son pantalones de mezclilla, pues es la misma tela. Ambos serían "Jeans".

¿Cómo denominarían en otros países a estos pantalones que son también de mezclilla, pero que nada tienen que ver con vaqueros?

_PS. Curiosamente en las traducciones mexicanas de textos o películas, los "jeans" normalmente son "vaqueros" y/o tejanos._


----------



## the boss

Los _*jeans*_, también conocidos como *pantalones vaqueros*, *de mezclilla* o *tejanos*, son un tipo de pantalón hecho con un tejido de algodón bastante resistente llamado denim. Originalmente esta era una prenda de trabajo, pero a partir de la década de 1950 se empezaron a imponer como prenda juvenil.
Actualmente (octubre del 2006), el término "jeans" aún no es aceptado por las academias de la lengua.

****
Regla 16
Martine (Moderadora)
 http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeans


----------



## chics

> En México tanto los pantalones de los vaqueros como los que usan los cantantes de reguetón y hip-hop son pantalones de mezclilla, pues es la misma tela. Ambos serían "Jeans".


¿¿¿Pero llevan ropa??? Yo sólo veo culillos mojados moviéndose así. 

En fin, aquí llamamos _tejanos_ a cualquier pantalón hecho de tela _tejana_, _denim_, similar o copia. Y el adjetivo _tejano/a _para cualquier prenda de vestir de esta tela. O incluso del color, aunque no sea la tela. Puedes tener una caja metálica de color tejano y llamarla _mi caja tejana_.

Unos _tejanos_, para llamarse así, no necesitan ser de ningún modelo ni estilo en concreto, no importa la marca ni el precio ni el color ni el patrón. 

Creo que para el resto de España también es así, cambiando _tejano _por _vaquero_.

¡Ah! Y Mirx, para referirnos a tu ropa y la de JR, supongo que decimos que es de _cowboy_...


----------



## Jellby

chics said:


> En fin, aquí llamamos _tejanos_ a cualquier pantalón hecho de tela _tejana_, _denim_, similar o copia. Y el adjetivo _tejano/a _para cualquier prenda de vestir de esta tela. O incluso del color, aunque no sea la tela. Puedes tener una caja metálica de color tejano y llamarla _mi caja tejana_.
> 
> Unos _tejanos_, para llamarse así, no necesitan ser de ningún modelo ni estilo en concreto, no importa la marca ni el precio ni el color ni el patrón.
> 
> Creo que para el resto de España también es así, cambiando _tejano _por _vaquero_.


 
Casi. Para hablar del color, se diría "color vaquero" (donde "vaquero" quiere decir "pantalones vaqueros"). El tejido se llamaría "tela vaquera" y podrías tener una falda vaquera, una cazadora vaquera o hasta unos calzoncillos vaqueros, y todos ellos estarían hechos con la tela característica de los pantalones vaqueros (del color que sea)



> ¡Ah! Y Mirx, para referirnos a tu ropa y la de JR, supongo que decimos que es de _cowboy_...



Yo diría simplemente "*de* vaquero". No es lo mismo unos pantalones vaqueros que unos pantalones de vaquero, una cazadora vaquera que una cazadora de vaquero, un sombrero vaquero que un sombrero de vaquero... aunque en este último caso sí podrían entenderse igual.


----------



## typistemilio

mirx said:


> Y aquí la pregunta, En México tanto los pantalones de los vaqueros como los que usan los cantantes (si se les puede llamar así) de reguetón y hip-hop son pantalones de mezclilla, pues es la misma tela. Ambos serían "Jeans".



Yo he oído a que a esa clase de pantalones en específico los denominan en muchas partes de México "cholos".

¡Saludillos!


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Aquí se esta hablando de como lo llaman, indistintamente lo digas en plural o singular, hay un nombre específico en tu región o zona donde habitas que lo llamas de una forma particular, en Venezuela se les dice blue jean, blue jeans, o bluyines, como colocaron algunos, pero lo importante es que sepan que le decimos asi porqué, porque estoy más que segura que si alguno de ustedes viene a Venezuela entra al mercado, o tienda o cualquier local donde venda los pantalones vaqueros, mezclillas, etc. y lo nombran así definitivamente no le van a parar, el vendedor no va ha saber que quieres, todavía si lo llamas por la marca lo seguro sepan que quieres un "jeans", pero a lo mejor te van a preguntar de que color, y no es porque no se sepa que en otros lugares le dicen de otra forma, es que simplemente aquí a esos pantalones no lo nombran, ni vaquero, ni tejanos, ni "jeans" (quizás,tal vez uno más que otro, puede decirle jeans) pero la expresión popular es BLUE JEANS (sea plura, singular, participio presente o futuro) pero es BLUYINES, pues...

Una anécdota: aquí decimos LEVIS, no "levais" (pronunciación en inglés si lo colocó correcto, no lo sé), pero una amiga mía fue a Nueva York, preguntaba por unos Levis y nadie, ningún vendedor sabía que quería... porqué, porque tenía que decir LEVAIS para que le entendieran...


----------



## mirx

typistemilio said:


> Yo he oído a que a esa clase de pantalones en específico los denominan en muchas partes de México "cholos".
> 
> ¡Saludillos!


 

Tienes razón y es esto a lo que me refiero. Para los que no sepan, un cholo en México es un pandillero, visten pantalones muy holgados y con el tiro por los suelos.

Ese chico usa pantalones cholos de mezclilla. 
Y un vaquero puede usar pantalones vaqueros de gabardina.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Un poco de contexto:

Durante algunos años, Torreón (mi ciudad), fue considerada la capital mundial de la mezclilla (hasta que los chinos entraron en el negocio). También fue un importante centro productor de algodón. 

Actualmente existen varias fábricas de mezclilla, e infinidad de maquiladoras que cosen pantalones. Levi's (pronunciado liváis), Wrangler (rangler), Lee (lí) y muchas otras marcas producen aquí grandes cantidades de estas prendas.

Y todos los conocemos por pantalones de mezclilla. En Monterrey les dicen jeans (yins).

Hay pantalones, chamarras, sombreros, shorts, camisas, blusas, bolsas y fundas para celular de mezclilla. Incluso hay ropa para cama de mezclilla, que no se me ocurre cómo le podrán decir en otros países. ¿Sábanas vaqueras? ¿Sábanas tejanas?


----------



## krolaina

ToñoTorreón said:


> Incluso hay ropa para cama de mezclilla, que no se me ocurre cómo le podrán decir en otros países. ¿Sábanas vaqueras? ¿Sábanas tejanas?


 
¿Sábanas?. Creo que no las he visto en mi vida. ¿No pican?. De haberlas supongo que diríamos "sábanas vaqueras", sí.


----------



## Mariarayen

Marcelot totalmente de acuerdo, yo digo "vaqueros" no uso la palabra jean. Como ves aquí al costadito tengo edad para eso 
Es una cuestión de años y de respeto por el idioma también, me niego a usar tantas palabras en inglés


----------



## chris69

Me viene una pregunta
¿Queda mal decir "pantalones vaqueros"?
Qué es mejor : decir "vaqueros" o "pantalones vaqueros"?
chris


----------



## Argónida

chris69 said:


> Me viene una pregunta
> ¿Queda mal decir "pantalones vaqueros"?
> Qué es mejor : decir "vaqueros" o "pantalones vaqueros"?
> chris


 
Las dos cosas se dicen. Normalmente decimos "vaqueros" para abreviar, pero "pantalones vaqueros" también se usa mucho.


----------



## chris69

gracias
chris


----------



## mcquicker

Se puede decir que todo el mundo entiende, entonces, lo que son "jeans"?


----------



## Spanish teacher

Me parece muy interesante lo de la edad, porque yo, que ya tengo la mía, de joven utilizaba la palabra "levis" porque no había otra marca y los primeros que se veían eran aquellos. Era como decir "Tengo un SEAT" . Después ya pasamos a los vaqueros y quizás los tejanos alguna vez.
Para los que no lo sepan, SEAT era la unica marca de coches que había en España y  hablo de cuarenta años atrás.


----------



## San

mcquicker said:


> Se puede decir que todo el mundo entiende, entonces, lo que son "jeans"?



No, si hemos de incluir España en el mundo. Hay muchas personas mayores que no conocen una sola palabra de inglés, y en cuanto a los más jóvenes, algunos lo entenderán y otros no, supongo.

Saludos.


----------



## The Lol

mirx said:


> Liváis Fernando.
> 
> He insisto en que eso en México ya no se usa, más aún porque la misma palabra significa otra cosa.
> 
> Al menos que estés hablando de gente de más de 40 años que nunca se modernizó.
> 
> Y nosotros tenemos _wrangler_, también así les dicen a veces a los pantalones de mezclilla.



Claro que se usa _liváis, _es la manera más común de llamarlos, al menos en el noroeste de México, y lo dice gente de todas las edades;  _pantalón/es de mezclilla _también es usado, aunque en menor grado.
En el centro y sur de México he escuchado que les llaman _jeans _o _pantalón/es de mezclilla._


----------



## mirx

The Lol said:


> Claro que se usa _liváis, _es la manera más común de llamarlos, al menos en el noroeste de México, y lo dice gente de todas las edades; _pantalón/es de mezclilla _también es usado, aunque en menor grado.
> En el centro y sur de México he escuchado que les llaman _jeans _o _pantalón/es de mezclilla._


 
Yo vivo en el norte. Y a la última que le oí decir livais es a una tía de más de 50 años. Entiendo que en medios campestres algunas palabras se quedan más arraigadas. Quizá es sea el caso.

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina se les decía vaqueros o "Far West" (el nombre de la marca más popular en los '50 y '60). A partir de 1972 irrumpieron las marcas estadounidenses, pero ningún nombre comercial se convirtió en el denominador común de estas prendas. A partir de 1980, se comenzó a referir a estas prendas como jeans en el mundo de la moda, término que se propagó a la sociedad común y hoy en día casi ha desalojado al antiguo vaquero.

Eso sí, a la tela de algodón que en México llaman mezclilla siempre se la denominó sarga de Nimes, y principalmente, por su apócope denim.


----------



## zumac

Rayines said:


> Jeans (no fue exactamente influencia española ). Al principio eran blue-jeans, y luego quedó sólo jeans. También vaqueros pero en segundo lugar (si es que te refieres a esos).


Antes de blue-jeans se llamaban denim trousers y dungarees.

Veo dos opciones:
Usar "jeans".
Usar "pantalones de mezclilla."

Mi hija de 26 dice "jeans", y mi mujer dice "pantalones de mezclilla."

Saludos.


----------

